# any scrapbookers out there??



## redneckcritters (May 4, 2006)

*just wondering if anybody else is a scrapbooker?? *


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

no. just don't have the patience for it. tried it once. there's some neat stuff in scrapbooking. i sew,crochet,some painting, gardening. love to read.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

~ Yep I love to when I have the time!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah I love scrap-booking. If it weren't so expensive I'd probably do one every couple weeks.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

i love scrapbooks lol! they are adorable

i tried doing it but I got so frustrated with it because mine never looked as good as others... guess i don't have the patience either lol

i wish i did though!


----------



## ChiChick1 (May 15, 2008)

I'm a scrapbooker!! I used to be a consultant for Creative Memories, so I have tons of stuff!! I also do other people's books for them for extra money!!


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

I would love to do a scrapbook for my chi when it comes!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am! I just started getting back into it a couple of weeks ago, so I've been busy getting caught up on pages.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

> I'm a scrapbooker!! I used to be a consultant for Creative Memories, so I have tons of stuff!! I also do other people's books for them for extra money!!


That's my story too. I love it when I have the time.


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

i used to then just kind of stopped thinking about starting up again. im mad on photos too so gives me somewhere to put them all haha


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

i do  haven't gotten to my chis yet though still doing my son's


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

*scrapbooking*



redneckcritters said:


> *just wondering if anybody else is a scrapbooker?? *



Well, I'm kind of into scrapbooking. After my little ferret died, I made a memory scrapbook for her and it turned out really pretty. It was very time consuming. I enjoyed doing it though and will probably make some more. I think you can get as fancy as you want to get or not. I was amazed at everything you can buy for scrapbooking. I have hundreds of pictures of my dogs, so have plenty of materials!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I LOVE scrapbooking!!! I made my other half a scrap book from when we first met as i had saved all the silly little things (cinema tickets, bar mats..) and made a lovely book that we now both stick things into when we do something spesh! 
I want to make one for my pups unfortunately my phone got stolen recently with all my newborn pics and puppy pics gone, im so annoyed!! We have a few on other ppls phones and stuff but its not the same  xxx


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

I love scrapbooking. But only the digital kind


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

well like i said i kinda stopped and want to get back into it. well now i have a big project to keep me busy. my little cavie angel is pregnant and im gonna make up a scrapbook for me throughout her pregnancy.. whelping and rearing until the pups go to new homes.
im also gonna make one of each pup individually with photos pawprints ect... in for each new owner


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

What is a scrapbook?


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

i love to scrapbook. i planned to have one for sophie but i didnt have a camera when i first got her. so i only have the first set of picturse and now. so i missed all the ones of her getting big. but i love it! i just made my sister a scrapbook for her wedding [:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it an album?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, a scrapbook is like a photo album. You can put anything on a page, pictures, things you have drawn or made, fancy embellishments. Some I've seen are very imaginative and really beautiful. It's a way to keep a record of things that happened and a way to remember someone or a pet or an event.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah it can be really fun if you are into crafty stuff, you can even stick things in their that are significant to the day, like your pups first collar ect...

Bindi-boo your idea is fab, i love your cav she is adorable (and of course bindi and pip!) xxx


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh I see. That sound fun to do for Chico.I will give it a tray.  
Thanks ladyj and pinkglitterybunny for the replay.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

I love to scrapbook! I have one for my dogs, one for my ferrets, one for me fom high school, and one of my boyfriend and I together.


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

i love to scrapbook, i am making three of them right now ,well little by little, i am making one for my beloved Ferret whom passed away in Oct,i am also making one for my wedding and honeymoon and one for my new Chis and i am also trying to start digital scrapbooking


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I love it! (When I'm home lol) I have totes, boxes, bags and cubbies at home full of stuff. However my hubby is a truckdriver, and Venus and I always go with him. I wouldn't trade being in the truck with him for anything, but scrapbooking time is limited to our home time.


----------

